# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #11224 (sodapop) BB Γέρακας

## sodapop

Panoramic photo uploaded.

----------


## acoul

Δύο BBs σύντομα κοντά σας ...  :: 

Η πανοραμική με θέα από την ταράτσα εδώ: Internet, Wireless

----------


## jchr

Ιδεα ριχνω .. μη βαρατε ... 
δυο αξιολογα link's , για την περιοχη , θα ηταν ενα με spidercode και ενα με dreamdaylost.
Απο wind ειναι ok , και ειναι καλο για το "δεσιμο" της περιοχης...

----------


## acoul

ρίξε και τίποτε άλλο, κανένα κουραμπιέ ... είναι και οι μέρες τέτοιες ... να τα πούμε ... ??

----------


## jchr

Σημερα το απογευμα στις 19:00 ατην cult στα Βριλήσσια.. 
ελατε για καφε .. να τα πουμε εχουμε meeting...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sodapop

Έχω μαζέψει σχεδόν όλο τον εξοπλισμό ελπίζω να προλάβω πριν 
με προλάβει ο στρατός  ::

----------


## sodapop

Έτοιμος για ταράτσα

----------


## sodapop

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link pm me

----------


## NetTraptor

Χμμμ με όποιο δάσκαλο καθίσεις.... αυτά είναι...  ::

----------


## jchr

Βρε παιδια , μερες που ειναι, αφου ο τελικος σας στοχος ειναι ο κομβος DAT, τι με αφηνετε και γραφω [email protected]@kies....
πειτε το εξ αρχης.... 
αντε .. καλη χρονια...  ::

----------


## acoul

αν υπάρξουν καλά λινκς defined by acinonyx θα έχουν προτεραιότητα ... τα αυτονόητα!

----------


## sodapop

Δυστυχώς ο στρατός πήγε τα πράγματα πολύ πίσω. Κατάφερα να ξεφύγω μερικές μέρες από την αγγαρεία και το σκοπέτο και με την επιφοίτηση του acoul αύριο (18:30) αρχίζει το στήσιμο στην ταράτσα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται / ψήνεται είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Αν πάνε όλα καλά και δεν νοσηλευτώ σε ψυχιατρική κλινική  ::  θα προστεθούν και άλλα πιάτα σύντομα. 

- Ο Μαύρος δεν παλιώνει ποτέ.

----------


## sodapop

Progress......Ευχαριστώ Alex

----------


## acoul

το λινκ datajuice<-->mkar είναι ενεργό, με καλό σήμα και μικρή ισχύ. Από ότι φαίνεται το LoS είναι μια χαρά. Αύριο θα δρομολογηθεί και το BGP. Μένει ένα τελικό αλφάδι και από τις δύο μεριές. Στον κόμβο υπάρχει ένα διαθέσιμο πιάτο/if για άμεσο λινκ και μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα υπάρξουν ακόμη δύο if.

----------


## acoul

ο Γέρακας από το κέντρο σε 4 hop ... το dns θα ενεργοποιηθεί μόλις πάρουμε μια ανάσα !!



```
mtr www.ozonet.awmn

 Host                                        Loss%   Snt  Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 10.19.162.253                    0.0%     3      0.9    0.9    0.9    1.0    0.1
 2. 10.19.162.250                    0.0%     3      0.9    1.2    0.8    1.9    0.6
 3. 10.47.154.6                        0.0%     3      0.8    1.1    0.8    1.6    0.5
 4. 10.46.79.249                      0.0%     3      0.8    0.9    0.8    1.3    0.3
 5. 10.46.79.253                      0.0%     3      4.2    4.4    4.2    5.0    0.4
 6. orion.ozonet.awmn             0.0%     3      3.9    4.3    3.9    4.6    0.3
```

Υπάρχουν άμεσα διαθέσιμα πιάτα στον κόμβο για BB link.

----------


## costas43gr

Αλεξανδρε, για ελα σε επαφη με τον Δημητρη #9288 , εχει νομιζω If ελευθερο...(Μολις διορθωθεί η wind)

----------


## lambros_G

> Υπάρχουν άμεσα διαθέσιμα πιάτα στον κόμβο για BB link.


Αλεξανδρε,βρισκω εξαιρετικη κινηση τη δημιουργια λινκ datajuice-lambrosg. Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο if το οποιο μαλιστα το εχω γυρισμενο ηδη προς τα εκει και παιζει ως ΑΡ στους 5500 για τεστ. Συμφωνα με το wind ειμαστε στο 1,5 km με καθαρη οπτικη επαφη  ::

----------


## acoul

από το ελεύθερο πιάτο που δεν θυμάμαι καν που κοιτάει:


```
ath1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4C:E6:7E
                    ESSID:"awmn-lambrosG"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.5 GHz (Channel 100)
                    Quality=6/94  Signal level=-89 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

----------


## lambros_G

> από το ελεύθερο πιάτο που δεν θυμάμαι καν που κοιτάει:
> 
> 
> ```
> ath1      Scan completed :
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4C:E6:7E
>                     ESSID:"awmn-lambrosG"
>                     Mode:Master
>                     Frequency:5.5 GHz (Channel 100)
> ...


  ::  το προχωράμε δηλαδη???  ::

----------


## acoul

Ναι προχωράμε. Απλά ο Άρης είναι στα Ελληνικά στρατά και δεν είναι κάθε μέρα έξω. Μου είπε για Τετάρτη ότι θα αλφαδιάσει ... βλέπουμε. Υπάρχουν ακόμη 1-2 πιάτα που ετοιμάζονται πάντως !!

----------


## sodapop

Προσπάθησα να κεντράρο και τα 2 ifs σήμερα το βράδυ. Νομίζω έχω οπτική και με τον dreamdaylost
btw μετονόμασα τον κόμβο μου σε "sodapop"
Αποτελέσματα :



```
------------ath0 (mkar)-----------
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.56 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:81:25:EC
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=6 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=22/94  Signal level=-73 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```



```
------------ath1 (LabrosG)-----------
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.5 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4C:E6:7E
          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=6 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=34/94  Signal level=-62 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------


## lambros_G

Ωραιος!  ::  Αν κεντραρω και εγω θα ειναι πολυ καλό.

Δυστυχώς σήμερα δε βλεπω να προλαβαινω, αυριο απόγευμα ομως σιγουρα.

Θα ριξω τηλ για συννενοηση  ::

----------


## Vigor

> btw μετονόμασα τον κόμβο μου σε "sodapop"


Με γειές, κάνε τον κόπο για λόγους συνέχειας να μετονομάσεις και τον τίτλο της παρούσης Θεματικής Ενότητας σε '*#11224 sodapop, Γέρακας*',
κάνοντας Edit το πρώτο σου post που βρίσκεται στην πρώτη της σελίδα.

----------


## sodapop

Είμαι έξω σήμερα. Θα δοκιμάσω πάλι κεντράρισμα το βραδάκι.

----------


## lambros_G

Το Link Sodapop-LambrosG ειναι γεγονός με αρκετα καλό σημα για την ωρα, αν και μενει ενα καλό κεντραρισμα από τη μεριά μου.
Ρυθμίστηκε και το bgp και ολά οκ.  ::  

Μεγειά μας!!!  ::

----------


## acoul

μπράβο !! μόλις ετοίμασε ένα ακόμη rb532a + rb502 για 3 x 802.11a BB & 1 omni οπότε θα δούμε σύντομα ωραία πράματα στην περιοχή !!

----------


## lambros_G

Αρη κανε και μια αιτηση για ΑχΒχ Κόμβο  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Παρακαλώ ρίξτε λίγο την ραδιενέργια... δεν γίνεται να ακούγεστε παντού με -65... Παρεμβάλλει ένα κάρο λινκ.
Please δηλαδή... κάντε ένα κεντράρισμα, ελάτε να μοιράσουμε το λινκ... κάτι... 
[attachment=0:1lpqhowk]sodapop.png[/attachment:1lpqhowk]

----------


## sodapop

Το συγκεκριμένο link παίζει στα 2dbm
τα υπόλοιπα 
2 παίζουν στα 5dbm και αυτό γιατί είναι "under construction"
1 στο 1dbm
και 1 πάλι στα 2dbm

----------


## acoul

μπράβο και μέσω του φόρουμ Άρη  ::

----------


## sodapop

Για αρκετό καιρό ήταν χωρίς κεραία το access point από δικό μου λάθος θα φτιαχτεί αύριο.
Βγήκαν 2 καινούργια link με varthis (#13177) και herbalizer (#12546). 
Προσπαθώ να βγάλω μια διαδρομή προς Κορωπί (makII (#1390 :: ) στα 13 χιλιόμετρα και από οτι βλέπω στο wind η περιοχή είναι εντελώς ασύνδετη.

----------


## papaki63

> Για αρκετό καιρό ήταν χωρίς κεραία το access point από δικό μου λάθος θα φτιαχτεί αύριο.
> Βγήκαν 2 καινούργια link με varthis (#13177) και herbalizer (#12546). 
> Προσπαθώ να βγάλω μια διαδρομή προς Κορωπί (makII (#1390) στα 13 χιλιόμετρα και από οτι βλέπω στο wind η περιοχή είναι εντελώς ασύνδετη.


Αμην ... μακαρι να μπει και το Κορωπι ...
μπας και εχεις οπτικη επαφη με τον Κόμβο wizzycom (#14006)? 
Ξερω πως εχει ελευθερο πιατο ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Και κανένα ποιο δυνατό μηχανάκι και όχι Wrap θα βοηθούσε. Sorry to say... sodapop u are a bottleneck...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Και κανένα ποιο δυνατό μηχανάκι και όχι Wrap θα βοηθούσε. Sorry to say... sodapop u are a bottleneck...


και εσύ αρχηγός της παραπληροφόρησης χωρίς ίχνος ιδέας για αυτά που κατηγορείς! μπες στο κόπο να δεις το cpuload στα στατιστικά πριν πατήσεις enter ... έλεος με το μπρίκι, το κλειστό λογισμικό και τις μπακατέλες/220V στην ταράτσα !! το αύριο, το σήμερα δηλαδή, είναι σε bullet5 υλοποιήσεις και πολλές και καλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. ξεκολλάμε από τον μύθο ότι τα 12κύλινδρα είναι πιο γρήγορα από τα 2κίλινδρα !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Και κανένα ποιο δυνατό μηχανάκι και όχι Wrap θα βοηθούσε. Sorry to say... sodapop u are a bottleneck... 
> 
> 
> και εσύ αρχηγός της παραπληροφόρησης χωρίς ίχνος ιδέας για αυτά που κατηγορείς! μπες στο κόπο να δεις το cpuload στα στατιστικά πριν πατήσεις enter ... έλεος με το μπρίκι, το κλειστό λογισμικό και τις μπακατέλες/220V στην ταράτσα !! το αύριο, το σήμερα δηλαδή, είναι σε bullet5 υλοποιήσεις και πολλές και καλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. ξεκολλάμε από τον μύθο ότι τα 12κύλινδρα είναι πιο γρήγορα από τα 2κίλινδρα !!


Δυστυχώς το routing που επικρατεί και θα επικρατεί για πολύ καιρό ακόμα έχει διαφορετική γνώμη από την δικιά σου. Έτσι όταν επιλέγουμε την διαδρομή sodapop είναι σαν να επιλέγουμε τον κουβά... 

Κάνοντας το παραπάνω comment απλά προλαμβάνω καταστάσεις. Το να σε κάνω ρόμπα με Traceroute, latancy, ΤΧ-power που άλλα λέει η κάρτα και άλλα είναι στην πραγματικότητα δεν εξυπηρετεί. Το θέμα είναι να μην φτάσουμε εκεί και μας λες ότι ροκανίζουμε. Απλά Behave or get lost... 

Και άσε αυτή την μύγα... είπα εγώ πουθενά για mikrotik "?...  :: 

mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik mikrotik 

ΕΕΕΕεεε???  ::

----------


## commando

> ξεκολλάμε από τον μύθο ότι τα 12κύλινδρα είναι πιο γρήγορα από τα 2κίλινδρα !!


χαχα ρε acoulix θεωρητικα παντα στην μηχανολογια ο αριθμος των κυλινδρων ισουται με ευθεως αναλογη αυξηση ιπποδυναμης,πρακτικα το υποβιβαζουν για αξιοπιστια.Βαση της αρχης διατηρησης της ενεργειας το ιδιο θα συμβαινει και στα φωτονια των ραδιοκυματων!!!!
http://www.bgsoflex.com/flowcalc1.html

----------


## bedazzled

> και τις μπακατέλες/220V στην ταράτσα !!


Τα φιλαράκια σου που έχουν ταρατσοPC και 220V στην ταράτσα, τι γνώμη έχουν για τις acoulολογίες;




> ξεκολλάμε από τον μύθο ότι τα 12κύλινδρα είναι πιο γρήγορα από τα 2κίλινδρα !!


Εσύ ξεκόλλα, γιατί για άλλη δουλειά είναι το 50άρι παπάκι και για άλλη το ΙΧ ...

----------


## harrylaos

> Δυστυχώς το routing που επικρατεί και θα επικρατεί για πολύ καιρό ακόμα έχει διαφορετική γνώμη από την δικιά σου. Έτσι όταν επιλέγουμε την διαδρομή sodapop είναι σαν να επιλέγουμε τον κουβά... 
> Κάνοντας το παραπάνω comment απλά προλαμβάνω καταστάσεις. Το να σε κάνω ρόμπα με Traceroute, latancy, ΤΧ-power που άλλα λέει η κάρτα και άλλα είναι στην πραγματικότητα δεν εξυπηρετεί.


Acoul, καθε φορα που περναω απο OpenWRT μηχανακι, στα Βορεια Προαστεια συγκεκριμενα, εχω βαλει manual καποιες διαδρομες γιατι μπουκωνουν απο τα....10-12mbps... Αληθεια τιποτα καλυτερο δεν υπαρχει να βαλεις? Ενα debian, ενα gentoo, ενα slackware, ενα fedora βρε αδερφε!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Δυστυχώς το routing που επικρατεί και θα επικρατεί για πολύ καιρό ακόμα έχει διαφορετική γνώμη από την δικιά σου. Έτσι όταν επιλέγουμε την διαδρομή sodapop είναι σαν να επιλέγουμε τον κουβά... 
> Κάνοντας το παραπάνω comment απλά προλαμβάνω καταστάσεις. Το να σε κάνω ρόμπα με Traceroute, latancy, ΤΧ-power που άλλα λέει η κάρτα και άλλα είναι στην πραγματικότητα δεν εξυπηρετεί. 
> 
> 
> Acoul, καθε φορα που περναω απο OpenWRT μηχανακι, στα Βορεια Προαστεια συγκεκριμενα, εχω βαλει manual καποιες διαδρομες γιατι μπουκωνουν απο τα....10-12mbps... Αληθεια τιποτα καλυτερο δεν υπαρχει να βαλεις? Ενα debian, ενα gentoo, ενα slackware, ενα fedora βρε αδερφε!


Gentoo σε α-wrapάκι... εσύ λες καλύτερα ανέκδοτα από τον acoul.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Εάν ο sodapop δε συμφωνεί με την άποψη του acoul και θέλει τα άσχετα σχόλια να μεταφερθούν στα ΟΤ ας μας ενημερώσει. Οι υπόλοιποι, λίγο κράτη με την OffTopolογία.

----------


## sodapop

harrylaos : δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο το distro για ταχυτητα κάτι θα ξέρουν τα παιδιά που φτιάχνουν το openwrt. 
NetTraptor : δηλαδή άμα μπει ταρατσο pc δεν θα είμαι "bottleneck"? Ποια είναι η λύση ? Ποια διαδρομή είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί το μηχανάκι δείχνει οτι αντέχει από resources. btw το περισσότερο traffic πέφτει στο RB532 και όχι στο WRAP.
Το access point φτιάχτηκε. Καταφερα να συνδεθώ με makii στο Κορωπί με -73 αλλά δεν έχω ελεύθερο if πρέπει να γίνει καποιο σπάσιμο.

----------


## NetTraptor

You could try alix... ? RB433AH? dual Atom?

----------


## sodapop

το 433ΑΗ παίρνει expansion για περισσοτερα miniPCI?
με βλέπω για 2 x http://www.ubnt.com/products/rs.php

----------


## acoul

άνοιξε 4 ή 5 ταυτόχρονα: 


```
ping -f -s 65507 192.168.1.1
```

ή ότι άλλη IP ακούει το RB532a για να δεις ότι δεν έχει packet loss και ότι δεν χαμπαριάζει το 400άρι mips CPU !! 

το μόνο RouterBoard που παίρνει daughter board +4 miniPCI και είναι σε παραγωγή είναι το RB600 με powerPC CPU στα 400MHz.

----------


## commando

Ποτε το φερνει ο ακουλιξ αυτο?  ::

----------


## sodapop

commando ήσουν πρασινοσκούφης; ο τολμών νικά και τέτοια ?  ::

----------


## sodapop

Σήκωσα ένα photo album για τις ταρατσάδες  ::  
http://10.69.218.4/zenphoto

----------


## commando

ναι γιατι?βασικα αντι να μας βγαζει ο ακουλ λινκ βοηθαμε να αλφαδιασει τα δικα του ,τι καταντια ειναι αυτη χαχαχα!!
Ωραιος sodapop
http://10.69.218.4/zenphoto/index.php?a ... full-image

----------


## sodapop

έτσι έτσι hit and run team  ::

----------


## acoul

αυτά τα fast frames πολύ ζημιάρικα ... δεν νομίζω κανείς άλλος να έχει χτυπήσει τέτοιες ταχύτητες χωρίς χρήση turbo ...

----------


## Vigor

> αυτά τα fast frames πολύ ζημιάρικα ... δεν νομίζω κανείς άλλος να έχει χτυπήσει τέτοιες ταχύτητες χωρίς χρήση turbo ...


04:30 το πρωί φαντάζομαι πως όχι..!

----------


## acoul

Χρόνια Πολλά!

λέω να παίξω με αυτό και αυτό ... όπως κατάλαβες το πήρα το ρημάδι ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Χρόνια πολλά Άρη, θα τις θυμάσαι αυτές τις ταρατσάδες μου φαίνεται ... openwrt rulez  :: 

κανόνισε κατάσταση με greg ...

----------


## sodapop

Γομάρι
http://10.69.218.4/zenphoto/index.ph...12009(009).jpg

----------

